# For those debating coming off the pill early..



## stargirl69

I just thought I'd share my experience. I know everyone is different, but I think it's helpful to read others' experiences.

I was on the pill since I was 16 and came off when I was 27. I was on microgynan then switched to dianette then went back to microgynan for the past few years.

January: Finished pill packet as normal and had usual withdrawal bleed.
February: First real period came (didn't check date but think waited bout 6 weeks)
March: Second real period (didn't check date)
April: Third real period (48 day cycle between March and April)
May: Fourth real period (32 day cycle between April and May)
June: No period this month - ovulated on cd31 so expecting a long cycle and for period to come in July.
July: Fifth real period (39 day cycle between May and July)
August: Sixth real period (35 day cycle between July and August)
September: Seventh real period (52 day cycle between August and September) Took Agnus Castus this cycle - NEVER AGAIN!
October: No period this month - ovulated on cd30 so expecting long cycle and for period to come in November.
November: (40 day cycle between September and November) First cycle trying to conceive.
December : (37 day cycle between November and December) Second cycle trying to conceive.
January: (36 day cycle between December and January) Third cycle triying to conceive.
February: (Would have been a 36 day cycle but conceived this month!) Yay!


Note: I don't have pcos, not overweight, stressed etc.

Hoping my periods regulate themselves soon! I'm glad I came off pill early so my periods have a chance to get back to normal.

Maybe others would like to add their experiences?


----------



## Hobnob

Oooh this is such a good idea!

I've been on various pills since the age of 18 (am now 33) without a break, can't remember if I had regular cycles before going on the pill. Came off the pill 6 months early as we're TTC in Dec 09.

My experience is short and sweet so far :D

June 14th - Came off pill!

Will def add to this post as I think it'll be really valuable info.


----------



## kate.m.

Thankyou for sharing that with us, it really is very interesting to see how the body tries to regulate itself after the pill! Like you ive been on microgynon since 16 (im 25 now). Im thinking of ttc oct next year. So by my calculations, i should come off my pill April 2010. Just counted my pill packets tho & realised i have enough to last me till feb 2010, so am wondering if i should just say "sod it" & quit the pill then? Its only an extra 2 months! lol! When u get 6 months worth of pills at a time, surely it would be a waste of perfectly good pills when u only need 2? Might as well just not bother ordering anymore?! lol!Im just desperate for anything that seems like progress really! lol!


----------



## buttonnose82

great post, will be checking back for sure as we are planning on TTC in june next year and was planning on coming off pill (cilest) in december


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been on different contraception's since i was 15 and my cycle was settled into 27/28 day cycles with in 3m.


----------



## jackiea85

I started the pill when I was 17 and came off at 19 as I didn't want to be taking the pill forever (I also started gaining a lot of weight and wanted to see if it was the pill). My periods didn't come back at all. I went to the doctors after about 3 months and was told it was normal to have irregular periods for about 6 months after coming off the pill. I moved house and doctor and my new doctor took me a bit more seriously (it had been over 6 months by this point) so I had blood tests and a scan in case it was PCOS. They found nothing wrong and my periods eventually returned 18 months later!! I can't remember what pill I was on back then, I think it began with a C, but I am on Microgynon now. With my son I came off the pill in the November and conceived in the January. I am planning to come off it next Jan to start ttc #2 in April xx


----------



## crackle

Really good thread!
I came off the pill in February, had my withdrawal bleed as expected then my first real period exactly 28 days later. The first few weeks after coming off the pill were awful, came out in loads of spots and was very tired all the time. Took Agnus Castus to try to regulate my hormones (rather than my periods) and it seemed to work. Thought i was really lucky as seemed to go straight back to very regular periods - until this cycle! Didn't ov til cd24, now on cd36! So glad i came off it a while before ttc, would deffo recommend it. Also, now it's out of my system i've got lots more energy and ironically my sex drive has gone through the roof!


----------



## Hobnob

crackle said:


> Really good thread!
> I came off the pill in February, had my withdrawal bleed as expected then my first real period exactly 28 days later. The first few weeks after coming off the pill were awful, came out in loads of spots and was very tired all the time. Took Agnus Castus to try to regulate my hormones (rather than my periods) and it seemed to work. Thought i was really lucky as seemed to go straight back to very regular periods - until this cycle! Didn't ov til cd24, now on cd36! So glad i came off it a while before ttc, would deffo recommend it. *Also, now it's out of my system i've got lots more energy and ironically my sex drive has gone through the roof!*

Yay! Hope this happens to me as my sex drive has been near non existant on the pill!


----------



## Kirstin

I was only on for 2.5ish years but took about 4 cycles (one of which was about 50 days) before they regulated. 

I would advice anyone to come off early and use other contraception until they are ready to try.


----------



## Deeper Blue

Good thread idea!

I'd been on Dianette and then Microgynon from age 17 till 26. I came off and started to TTC straight away. My periods were regular as clockwork every 30 days or so from the time I came off and I became pregnant 6 months later.

Incidently, I tried using the Clearlblue fertility monitor and going from my dates I got pregnant when it reconed I wasn't ovulating. So I ain't bothering with it next time. 

x


----------



## Junebug

Here's my experience thus far.
August 6 2008 -Stopped taking my BCP, no withdrawl bleed.
December 15 2008 -first real AF (extremely heavy and painful- 5 days)
March 22 2009 -18 day period quite light and no cramps
May 26 2009 -30 something day period again no cramps and lighter than normal

This is a great thread, everyone is different. Went to the doctor for bloods and everything came back clear. And I'll also add I was only on the pill for 4 months, really messed up my system don't think I'll ever go on BC again!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hey hun
Thanks for thread,
I have been on both of those, decided to come off last month, 1 year till TTC.
Took 30 days for first cycle.
x


----------



## Flowerpot

I'll share mine so far and keep updating

May 29th - last pill, get period then withdrawal bleed
June 24th - first period, lots of cramp and bad head
July 2nd - some light bleeding again and cramps. Just lasted a few hours - not sure what that was about!

Heres hoping things will follow on in a regular pattern.


----------



## toffee87

Was on the pill April 2005-April 2006! My cycles were getting longer and longer when I quit, but for the last year or so they seem to be on average 35 days, which is good for me! I was always irregular before the pill, I'm happy I ovulate now. 

Acupuncture and agnus castus helped regulate them.


----------



## Hobnob

Hobnob said:


> Oooh this is such a good idea!
> 
> I've been on various pills since the age of 18 (am now 33) without a break, can't remember if I had regular cycles before going on the pill. Came off the pill 6 months early as we're TTC in Dec 09.
> 
> My experience is short and sweet so far :D
> 
> June 14th - Came off pill!
> 
> Will def add to this post as I think it'll be really valuable info.

Ok, just thought I'd add to this now.

18th June - Last pill induced period.

28th & 29th June - OV pains

18th July - First period off the pill, cycle of 30/31 days.


----------



## Feanorous

Hi, 

Great idea! Thought I would share my experience so far. Went on microgynon aged 16, switched to cerazette about 2 years ago. Stopped taking the pill end of Dec 07. 

Jan - First bleed, very light - lasted 4 days. Withdrawal bleed I guess.
Feb - 22 day cycle proper period. Again very light, lasted 3 days.
March - 28 days cycle, very light, 3 days.
April - 24 day cycle, very light, 3 days.
May - 27 day cycle, more of a normal 4/5 day heavier period.
June - 29 day cycle, normal 4/5 days heavier period.
July - Currently on day 29 and no sign of AF yet!


I think overall its not been too bad? Certainly not as heavy or painful as I remember they used to be.

F x


----------



## hpjagged

Awesome thread!
I was on microgynan for about 5 years, came off it January this year.
The first few months my cycle was 28, 32, 26, and now for the last three months I have a regular cycle of 28 days! :D 
I hope your cycle becomes regular! :D


----------



## Bubby

Fantastic thread!

I was on microgynon for 5-6 years and came off last month. I started my withdrawal bleed on 21st June and so I'm currently CD29. I'm fairly sure I ovulated as I had a pos opk on CD14. Now I'm just waiting for BFP or af!


----------



## cookie25

Great thread! I am still on the pill (Waiting to TTC next year) so it's really helpful to read all your experiences and know what I might be in for when the time is right!


----------



## buttonnose82

I keep looking back at this thread for more info hehe I finish my pill in just a couple more weeks yay, can't wait to start charting!


----------



## BattyNora

I came off the pill on 29th June, had some light bleeding as usual, so am now on cd24 - we'll see when it shows! 

Oh and I was on Microgyon 30, and had been on it for 18-20 months.


----------



## Heidi

I stopped taking BCP in September 08 after being on it for 7/8 years.
I wish i knew then what i know now.

I've had since then
Withdrawal bleed when i would normal have one in September
153 day cycle (got norethisterone to bring on AF after i was going slightly mad at waiting lol)
37 Day cycle 1st natural af
63 Day Cycle 
33 Day cycle 

I've had bloods done etc and every thing is normal,
So now i'm waiting for my 5th af, fx'd its going to stay as short as last month


----------



## fairydust84

hello - i've also just come off the pill after 10 years, still waiting for my first period since taking the pill. I'm just signed up on here so getting used to the lingo!
Me and my OH are trying for a baby early next year, cant wait!! xx


----------



## fairydust84

thats meant to say that im still waiting for my first normal period since taking my last pill


----------



## ricschick

with me the first time we started trying i came of the pill in november had my normal bleed then i didnt get another period and found out i was pregnant the end of january. ive always had irregualr periods and it took 4 months with my 2nd and only bled once in that time. and i was on the pill since i was 16 and came off it when i was 20.:thumbup:


----------



## amyclaire

come off pill 4th july - 4 day withdrawal bleed then nothing since..xxx


----------



## katycam

I was on the Pill (Yasmin) when i fell pregnant with Austin. So i cant relate to this!!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

This is really great to read. Unfortunately, I MUST be on a pill for insane pain during my periods and otherwise. T^T I have to stay on as long as I can, but not so long that I totally screw my chances on having a baby before I'm 5,000 years old hahaha


----------



## melon#1

I will never take BCPs again!

I came off the pill (dianette) in April. I had my usual withdrawel bleed and then....

Cycle 1 = 26 days
Cycle 2 = 81 days and brought on by Provera!!!
Cycle 3 = curreny cycle, now on cycle day 17 & still no ovulation!

Aahhhhhh!

I advise anyone WTT to come off BCPs even if not planning on trying for ages. They have messed up my cycles completely which is SO frustrating when TTC!

XXXXXX:dohh:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

A friend of mine didn't start O-ing for a YEAR after she stopped taking her pill! I'm so afraid that will be my case because not only will it be annoying as hell...it will hurt me as well...


----------



## buttonnose82

eek, my last pill is tonight! which means that my withdraw bleed should start monday then i will start charting!


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Yaaaay buttonnose!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Pinkgirl

melon#1 said:


> I will never take BCPs again!
> 
> I came off the pill (dianette) in April. I had my usual withdrawel bleed and then....
> 
> Cycle 1 = 26 days
> Cycle 2 = 81 days and brought on by Provera!!!
> Cycle 3 = curreny cycle, now on cycle day 17 & still no ovulation!
> 
> Aahhhhhh!
> 
> I advise anyone WTT to come off BCPs even if not planning on trying for ages. They have messed up my cycles completely which is SO frustrating when TTC!
> 
> XXXXXX:dohh:

Same pill as i was on hun.
First cycle was 30/31 i think
next was only 21
currently on cd 22 or 23 
Will be interesting to see how cycles pan out. We are not TTC for a while so gives me time to get to know my body. x


----------



## BattyNora

Hey all! 

I stopped BCP (Microgoyn 30) on 30th June because it was possible I needed an operation and would need to be off for 6 weeks. I had my usual withdrawal bleed, but am still waiting for my first proper AF. Honestly, we thought I was pregnant before realising it was prob my body re-adjusting!

But that though of possibility we have now decided to stay off the pill, and to just go with the flow (NTNP) until Dec when we would actively TTC!


----------



## Katia-xO

Well, i was on microgynon for 2 years before i came off it in July last year, stayed off it until November, and my cycles were roughly between 28 and 38 days but hadn't really regulated.. I went back on it in November, then i came off it 2 months ago. The first cycle was 28 days, the 2nd cycle was 29 days.. I'm currently on day 3 of my 3rd cycle, i hope it'll be 28 days and regulate!!


----------



## Turtlemad

Hey guys, really enjoyed reading this thread!! My story is.. was on Yasmin for only nine months.Stopped in November and got my bleed then
December 28days
January 28days
Feb 28days
March 29days
April 28days
May 28days
June 29days
July 28days!!
Im very regular, nearly to the hour! but still no bfp :(
We are waiting to try again in a few months, need a break :)


----------



## buttonnose82

well thought I'd update with my progress so far!

*Last pill* - August 6th
*Withdrawal Bleed* - August 10th
*Cycle 1* - 25 days, Ovulated on CD13, luteal phase 12 days
*Cycle 2* - Currently on CD 11 waiting for ovulation


----------



## b23

Since I was 16 I've been on various types of contraception so I've no idea what to expect when I have my implanon taken out next month! I've had the depo injection, implanon, then the pill, then implanon again - wish me luck!!


----------



## auntie m

what a great thread!!

i was on the pill, orthocyclen for 16 years and yaz for 2 years
stopped sept 1st
so.....
we're waiting to see what next month brings!!

dr told me to wait 3 months before i ttc
i'm giving myself 6 months


----------



## Webbykinskt

I came off Microgynon 30 at the end of July
I had Withdrawal Bleed on 3rd August
Real AF turned up on 15th September (CD 44)

I had been on this pill for 5 years continuously.
I'm 19 and don't have PCOS etc etc.

Dunno how long I'll have to wait for the next one lol


----------



## lovehearts

i was on various types on contraception since i was 15. (diff types of pill and the implant) I stopped taking my pill 4 months ago. Had 23 day cycles twice and then a 30 day cycle. I am now on CD 25 of this month. I know i OV around CD12/13 as i feel it lol. I know period is coming though lol - am terribly moody! I think every body is different. I am not TTC until May next year but i wanted to give my body enough time to regulate and also so i know my cycles inside out so when we do TTC i know the important days :)


----------



## jadeemma79

hey :) i thought i would share my experience too as everyone else is hehe, i've been on the pill (microgynon) since i was 14, i'm now 17 -
6th Sept - took last pill (9 days left of pills)
10th Sept - Withdrawal bleed
14th Sept - Withdrawal bleed finished
15th Sept - Brown discharge (TMI lol but guessing side effect from coming off pill as never had this before)
will keep you posted :) hopefully my cycles will be regular.


----------



## fairygirl

Quick update on me:
Came off Yasmin (after 10 years of BCP) on Aug 12th,
Withdrawl bleed on from 15th, had spotting for quite a few days after,
Pretty sure I O'd on CD19 or CD20,
Now CD 31 and just waiting and waiting... I know AF isn't far off as random cramps, extra greasy, and just a 'feeling'. But I started extra taking vitamin B so not sure if I've prolonged the cycle?
Been a rough month or so with symptoms. ARGH.


----------



## Lou

I was on various contraceptive pills for the last 3.5 years. Inc: Cilest, Dianette and most recently, Yasmin.

25/07/09 - Came off the pill.
31/07/09 - Withdrawral bleed
.
31/08/09 - First 'Real' Period (Clock work or what?)
17/09/09 - I am due to ovulate. (I'm not temping or anything as Im not TTC, so I dont know whether I actually will.)

My periods were always 30/31 days long before I was on the pill, so the seem to have settled into a routine pretty quickly. Quite lucky really, as it takes some ladies a fair while. I shall keep you updated though.

Good luck to anyone else coming of the pill.

xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

my update!

*Last pill* - August 6th
*Withdrawal Bleed* - August 10th
*Cycle 1* - 25 days, Ovulated on CD13, luteal phase 12 days
*Cycle 2* - 27 days, Ovulation on CD 14, luteal phase 13 days
*Cycle 3* - Currently on CD 22, Ovulation on CD 16, currently 6 DPO


----------



## Summerbee

I started microgynon at 14, as soon as my periods started as they said it would help with pain. Because I took it to aid the pain, I had to change every 8-12 months, because my body would get too used to it. I started on microgynon, switched to a few others, went back to the microgynon and got pregnant after roughly 4 months of taking it, just after my 17th birthday.

I stopped the pill last feb, and according to my calendar,this was my cycle;

Feb - March - 37 days
March - April - 27 days
April - May - 29 days
May - June - pregnant, m/c
June - July - 30 days
July - August - 29 days
August - Sept - 3 days(!!)
August - Sept - 27 days
Sept - Oct - on CD 25 as we speak

As you can see, I had one period nearly straight after the other 6 months after I stopped!! I went to docs in a panic, they said this was normal and was just my body flushing out hormones. Also if you are on a progesterone only pill, you can lose a fair bit of weight after you stop, as there is less progesterone in your system being made naturally, so there's a big influx of oestrogen. The oestrogen clings to fat, and then basially you wee out the fatty oestrogen!! Lovely!!

We are going to use BBT as contraception as I don't want to screw with my cycles anymore. Also, when I was on the pilll I had to spend two days of my period on total bedrest, as I couldn't even bend over with the pain, but now, although they are painful, I have actually found they are 100x better. I take paracetamol for 2 days, but they are manageable, I can still work for example.


----------



## runnergrl

this is a fabulous thread! thanks for sharing ladies as I am currently wanting to get off BCP to TTC in June..


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hey, this is a great thread! I just got off BC about a month ago so it will be good to keep track of everything. 

Info: I was on the NuvaRing for over three years.

Sept 27th: Removed NuvaRing
Sept 30th: Withdrawl bleed (AF) begins
Oct 4th: AF ends

Now I'm just playing the waiting game. I tried to figure out when I ovulated by temping and sporadically using OPKs but wasn't really successful. I think once my first cyle is done I'll have a better understanding of it. 

I'm feeling really crampy and bloated the past two days so hopefully AF will be here soon so I can figure this cycle out! I'm hoping I'm pretty regular by the time January rolls around! :thumbup:


----------



## Delamere19

I've been very lucky with BC. I have been on and off it for a few years and every time I come off it I have a withdrawal bleed then my periods go back to 27/28 day cycles straight away.


----------



## Baronessgogo

Ooh there are some horror stories on here about the evils of BCP, i can't wait to came off it in January


----------



## plutosblue

Oooo I'm sharing too.. I started the pill young, I was 16 and am 21 now so thats 5 years :D When I first went onto it the only side effect I experienced was lactating false milk.. (gross I know) I went on them due to irregular periods/bad pains. 

Now this year on July 15th (roughly) I came off Microgynon 30..

Had withdrawl bleed.

Nothing since.... :*( I am charting my temp and I seem to go up and down. Bah humbug.


----------



## bouncychick

I LOVE THIS THREAD THANKS LADIES!!!

SO NICE TO KNOW ITS NOT JUST ME

I also came off microgan A YEAR AGO!!! After being on it from age 13 - 24.

It took 10 months for me to have a period!! we were tcc but nothing happended.

then - AF showed her face 

Nothing from sept 2008 until june 09

random spotting in june
1 week spotting and perod july
aug 3 weeks period!

Sept spotting two days - AF one for day only!!?!?!?

Im doing ovulation test's but no joy as yet :-(

Is there any thing else i can do????????


----------



## bouncychick

i would def reccommed coming off the pill now if your waiting to concieve and using condoms, it takes a long time for your cycle to come back!


----------



## fairygirl

Bucket posted something about sleep cycles? 

I'm now cycle 3 post pill. 1st was 31 days (AF exactly when I thought and very painful), 2nd was 30 days, but had cramps from day 25 and spotting from CD27, so different again. O wasn't as obvious either as a bit of EWCM on CD14 and 18, with it being shiny in between. Serves me right for trying EPO and extra Vits on top of preconception ones.


----------



## MrsGaSp

well i came off BC after 2 months last year so it was in November had weird period took depo shot in January bleed throughout January- beginning of April really heavy bleeding to the depo. then had spotting until July 9th. Had major bleeding for 3 days starting on September 15 then had a normal AF on the 16 of October


----------



## londonbird

Microgynon took me a long time to come back from, 1 year for regulating cycles. Cerezette was better, no periods on it, however within 3 days off it always a bleed and then back to regular cycles.

Not so sure how the implant will fair..guess will see in 3 years!! Been on and off birth control since I was 11(precocious puberty, pill following hormone treatment), 13 years of it..cant wait to get off the stuff!!


----------



## toffee87

if in doubt just come off earlier 

Everyone's different, and if a woman wasn't regular before the pill, it's highly likely they won't be after.


----------



## plutosblue

broody21 said:


> if in doubt just come off earlier
> 
> Everyone's different, and if a woman wasn't regular before the pill, it's highly likely they won't be after.

I agree, I was very irregular before going on the BCP, now I am off and I still (4 months down the line) have had nothing, my doctor is sending me for bloods to check my hormones just incase but now I wonder if taking them was hiding something underlying like pcos...

:shrug: We shall seeeee! Maybe I'm just odd!


----------



## happynbubbly

That's weird because I know for my mother, she conceived my older sister very easily, and then waited three years to ttc for me. When she tried again she had a harder time, and the doctor told her to go on the pill for a couple of years and come off of it. She conceived me almost right away after that. Maybe the pills are different since the early 1980s?


----------



## britneysbitch

I came off Brevinor in April, had a 35 day withdrawal cycle, then first real period at the end of May... and fell pregnant on the cycle afterwards :) I was very lucky!


----------



## geogem

i had been on the pill for approx 2 years and i came off the pill last year and fell pregnant within a week. so its not all bad girls!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Did anyone use NuvaRing?

I took mine out the last week of September and didn't replace it. I'm on day 35 of my cycle with no AF so far and didn't know if this is typical. It's driving me nuts. I'm getting all the symptoms for the past week and a half--headaches, acne, really bad cramps, fatigue, cravings--but still no AF! I just want it to get here! :nope:


----------



## mussy

I've been on the pill since I was 16, and I'm 24 now.I being on it tbh..I just find the whole idea of what it does really disturbing! Having said that it does give you control of course! I think I am going to come off it about April next year and see what happens...can hardly remember what my cycles were like before so i want to find out !


----------



## LadyofRohan

AF finally arrived on day 39! 

I hope this isn't going to be the pattern for my cycles. Hopefully it will shorten up a little bit now that my body is back into gear. I'm back to temping and I bought a whole pack of OPKs so I can definitely pinpoint ovulation.


----------



## plutosblue

Keeping you updated on my situation, came off BCP in early July, still no AF, docs have sent me for bloodwork (I had my bloods taken today) to check my hormone levels to see what is going on

Fingers crossed its all ok!

Will keep you all updated :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Ive only had one in 5 years... i had one and then fell pregnant that month and ive had only 1 since Tabitha was born :cry: I'm totally screwed when i TTC


----------



## stargirl69

Just bumping this, in case it's of interest to anyone!


----------



## fairygirl

Thanks Stargirl. I shall pop in the first update. *Irregular = not fun*.
1st cycle- O around day 20. 32 day cycle.
2nd cycle- (with EPO) _May_ have O'd day 17, spotting day 28 on. 30 day cycle.
3rd cycle- _May_ have O'd around day 18, spotting day 31 on. 33 day cycle.
4th cycle- Thought I had O'd day 16, actually O'd between CD21 and CD25 after 2 BFNs and working it out. 37 day cycle.

Looking at O symptoms on 4th cycle, unconvinced my body managed it on 2nd and 3rd cycles. Now temping to see what is going on this cycle. CD17 and I _think_ O isn't far off.


----------



## Eightiesbirdx

Thank you, i found this thread very useful :)

I was wondering, because i take Microgynon also, did you get any symptoms when you stopped taking the pill?..As im thinking of stopping it after my 21st birthday in June..I was on Yasmin but then switched to Microgynon as my periods we're irregular and now their no better lol ive been taking the pill since i was 17 :D


----------



## stargirl69

Yes when I came off I got strange symptoms like sore boobs, headaches, dizziness, and generally felt strange. I actually thought I might be pregnant as had those symptoms and obviously no af, but it was just hormones adjusting to not being on pill.


----------



## Welshie

Thanks for this thread :thumbup:

I have been on dianette for 10 years with no break due to acne. 

Stopped pill - 2nd Jan 09 
withdrawel bleed - 7th Jan 09 


Just a quick question - Do i count days when i finish WB to when i come on again? and that is my cycle? 

Thanks :kiss:


----------



## a_c

Hi girls, i'm currently ttc, came off microgynon mid Dec 09. I am pretty sure I ov'd last week, i'm not temping but used opk's, had bad ov pain and monitored cm. So fingers crossed af arrives on time OR I get a BFP. Think the former is more likley! 

I had bad mood swings and felt really tired coming off the pill. Hasn't impacted my weight.


----------



## a_c

Welshie said:


> Thanks for this thread :thumbup:
> 
> I have been on dianette for 10 years with no break due to acne.
> 
> Stopped pill - 2nd Jan 09
> withdrawel bleed - 7th Jan 09
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - Do i count days when i finish WB to when i come on again? and that is my cycle?
> 
> Thanks :kiss:

Your cycle is the first day of you last period to the day before you start to bleed again. So your CD1 is 7th Jan.


----------



## fairygirl

Welshie said:


> Thanks for this thread :thumbup:
> 
> I have been on dianette for 10 years with no break due to acne.
> 
> Stopped pill - 2nd Jan 09
> withdrawel bleed - 7th Jan 09
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - Do i count days when i finish WB to when i come on again? and that is my cycle?
> 
> Thanks :kiss:


Count CD1 from first day of withdrawl bleed.


Also EightiesBird, I had lots of pregnancy symptoms first cycle and again last cycle when I seemingly suffered a hormonal overload as my body has been getting into the swing of things.


----------



## a_c

It really plays with you because coming off the pill gives you all the pregnancy symptoms - don't be fooled!


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls, 
Thought I would add my experiences - please forgive the lack accurate dates as it was a while ago now. 

Sept 08 - went to Dr's as was having funny turns Got taken off Cilest and put onto Cerazette (had told the Dr that we had planned on TTC in the New Year and he said that the POP would come out of my system quicker when I came off it) 

Oct and November (utter Hell with the Cerazette|)- so decided to come off the pill. 

8th November, stopped pill.
11th November - WB which lasted 12 days!!!!
18th December - 1st real period in 7 years!! 
15th January - 2nd period (got loads of PG symptoms and as we had been NTNP we were very disappointed with the BFN we got the day before it arrived)
14th February - BFP!! :happydance:

Now that Earl is here, I put myself on the pill 6 weeks after he arrived (din't wait for my period to arrive. 3 weeks later got breakthrough bleeding and an 8 day period followed! :dohh:) Now I'm just hoping that this pack will settle it all down.


----------



## runnergrl

Hi all! wanted to share my experience with you all in case it might help someone out there!

Got off the pill 3 months ago after cleared it with DH.

Thought i *might* be pg on CD30 of my first cycle post BCP but kept getting BFN so I was really disappointed. I never thought i would be one to 'symptom spot' especially since we werent TTC. AF finally decided to show on Dec 7, making for a 35 day cycle.

This month I thought we really might have had an 'oopsie' because I swear I felt ovulation cramps on CD15 and we had sex the next day. but no, I stupidly tested again on CD30 and AF showed 2 days later. 2nd cycle off BCP=31 days.

Hopefully I am working into a normal, 28 day cycle O-ing on CD14 so I dont ever have to get serious about charting!

Ideally we want to get pregnant in june, july, or august because I really need to work at least one more school year. If it happened now, it would not be perfect, but I would take my 6 weeks and finish out the school year. So either way it would be ok:)


----------



## Genie

I'm considering coming off early but without wanting to sound too vain, did anyone else get really spotty? I had quite bad acne which seems to be better controlled now i'm on the pill, although admittedly teenage hormones probably didn't help, i may have grown out of it!!!


----------



## sunshine2010

Great thread.

I've been on the pill since I was 15... I'm now 24, have decided to come off the pill and am experiencing irregular periods! Hoping they regulate soon!


----------



## sunshine2010

a_c said:


> It really plays with you because coming off the pill gives you all the pregnancy symptoms - don't be fooled!

Yep... gave me and the OH a fright! But glad to know it's not just me... OH is convinced I'm pregnant though but got a BFN!


----------



## fairygirl

Genie said:


> I'm considering coming off early but without wanting to sound too vain, did anyone else get really spotty? I had quite bad acne which seems to be better controlled now i'm on the pill, although admittedly teenage hormones probably didn't help, i may have grown out of it!!!

I'mgetting bad spots, probably worse than I did as a teenager. It is beginning to depress me if I'm honest :cry:


----------



## Lou

fairygirl said:


> Genie said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering coming off early but without wanting to sound too vain, did anyone else get really spotty? I had quite bad acne which seems to be better controlled now i'm on the pill, although admittedly teenage hormones probably didn't help, i may have grown out of it!!!
> 
> I'mgetting bad spots, probably worse than I did as a teenager. It is beginning to depress me if I'm honest :cry:Click to expand...

Me 2!!! Only since coming off the pill though. :( (6month-ish ago)

xxx


----------



## Genie

fairygirl said:


> Genie said:
> 
> 
> I'm considering coming off early but without wanting to sound too vain, did anyone else get really spotty? I had quite bad acne which seems to be better controlled now i'm on the pill, although admittedly teenage hormones probably didn't help, i may have grown out of it!!!
> 
> I'mgetting bad spots, probably worse than I did as a teenager. It is beginning to depress me if I'm honest :cry:Click to expand...

Ah thats super rubbish. I'll start preparing myself for the worst in terms of spottyness then!! x


----------



## fairypop

Welshie said:


> Thanks for this thread :thumbup:
> 
> I have been on dianette for 10 years with no break due to acne.
> 
> Stopped pill - 2nd Jan 09
> withdrawel bleed - 7th Jan 09
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - Do i count days when i finish WB to when i come on again? and that is my cycle?
> 
> Thanks :kiss:


Hi 

I am in the same position, I stopped dianette (have been on for acne for 10 years) in Nov and had my false AF as normal, but nothing since :growlmad: I know it is early days but am worried! My spots came back with a vengeance for the first month, but now they have settled and I am having more than with the dianette but it isn't too bad, except they have come on my neck and never ever did before!!


----------



## a_c

Just thought I'd update people; I came off microgynon mid def and have had a 26 day cycle with a 9 day Luetal phase - so good and bad news!


----------



## Mya209

Just stopped microgynon. Have just finished my false AF. Can anyone confirm that when I get my next AF it will mean I have ovulated naturally, even if the cycle is irregular.


----------



## a_c

From what I understand yes when you next have a period it will mean you have ovulated as you cannot ovulate and then not have a period (unless pregnant) but you might not ovulate any time soon dependent on your body.

Keep an eye on cm, and I'd throughly recommend some cheap OPK's to help you identify if/when you ovulate. Good luck!


----------



## pichi

i came of the Pill and had my "fake" period on the 17th november. OV'd 12th December and had AF on the 25th December making my Cycle 38 days.

This month i have had a +OPK so will ovulate around 18/19th making me OV'ing at the same time as last cycle. If LP stays the same (12 days) then i will be due a visit around 1st Feb meaning i will be the same as last month. hope it stays regulated to 38 or less.


----------



## Moomette

Hi, thought I'd share my experiences too as I was quite interested in this myself not so long ago. 

A good friend of mine took about 8-9 months of TTC last year after coming off the pill and had very irregular periods too, so DH and I were prepared for a long wait when I decided to come off myself last November. I had been on Microgynon for about 8-10 years (can't even remember how long exactly), and was 31 when I came off it. I had my first real period 12th December and the plan was that we would start TTC in January after I had an idea of my cycle lenghts, though we weren't bothering with contraception in the meanwhile either:rolleyes:. 

I thought I came on for my second period 28 days later (9th Jan), though it was very light (more like spotting really) and only lasted for about 1.5 days, but after reading on the TTC forum about implantation bleeding I thought I'd do a test on 14th Jan, just in case, to confirm I wasn't pregnant already. And to my great surprise I got a :bfp:!!!

So I guess what I wanted to say was that though it's good to prepare for a wait, it can happen very quickly after the pill tooO:).


----------



## MinnieMoo.x

Hi, I thought i'd share my experience of coming off the pill too.
I came off microgynon 30 at the end of June, I had my bleed from June 29th-July 3rd. I then OV'd on July 10th, and had a 23 day cycle. My cycle after that was 57 days! No sign of ovulation during that time, so i'm pretty convinced that I didnt ov at all. Cycles since then have been 35 days, 38 days, and 34 days.
I havnt had too many symptoms since coming off the pill, maybe a few more spots here and there? Nothing extreme. 
As far as I know, its much easier to get pregnant in your first natural cycle than waiting a few months! 
Thats about it for my experience :) 
xx


----------



## Ganton

It's really interesting to hear other people's experiences since stopping the pill. I started taking Microgynon 7 years ago as I had really irregular, heavy periods and bad pain (sorry if TMI). So I was worried when I stopped taking it 7 months a go.

Since then, I've had a regular periods with no pain. Every 3 weeks but at least it was regular! However, in the last couple of months, the timing has started getting a bit crazy and was quite uncomfortable last month. Good job I stopped pill a good 12 months before TTC as I get take a while to get back to "normal".


----------



## fairygirl

I wish I had stopped the pill sooner in hindsight! I am now armed with some Clean and Clear Advanced to battle these spots!


----------

